# Ballona Creek Bike Path



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi everyone. I was wondering what the generally consensus is on the Ballona Creek Bike Path? I want to get on it at Marina Del Ray and travel inland, but don't know the quality of the road, safety, etc. I like to travel fast on relative smooth roads (like the beach bike path south of Marina Del Rey). Anyways any and all opinions on this path would be much appreciated.

Ride safe and hard.


----------



## fracisco (Apr 25, 2002)

*Not sure where it ends*

I don't know where it ends, but I do know of a couple of friends that ride down from Culver City to the beach a few times a week. Keep an eye out for broken glass along the bike path, which I have seen and have had to walk around before.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

fracisco said:


> I don't know where it ends, but I do know of a couple of friends that ride down from Culver City to the beach a few times a week. Keep an eye out for broken glass along the bike path, which I have seen and have had to walk around before.


Thanks for reply. So than one prolly cannot do a non stop fast ride (as one can do on beach path early in morning). Also, I saw some pictures on line of the path, and it seems to go through some shady areas...is this a correct assessment?

Thanks again.


----------



## bundokbiker (Aug 6, 2005)

CaliBiker said:


> I saw some pictures on line of the path, and it seems to go through some shady areas...is this a correct assessment?
> 
> Thanks again.


Yep, the bikepath goes through some type of housing projects. I've riden it within the past month, and used it to be a regular ride from culver city to the beach. I've never had any safety concerns during the day, esp early morning. Might be a good idea to stay away at night. most of the path is fairly narrow and can get crowded, so riding fast may not be a good idea. at least slow down to a reasonable speed as you pass peds.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I'm on that path at least a couple times a week. It goes inland as far as LaCienega-ish. Going away from the beach is a blast but, be forewarned, you will usually face a downright vengeful headwind if you're heading toward the coast.

As far as speed, you can really crank on that path, especially if you're used to the strand between the marina and manhatty. I believe it's 7 miles end-to-end; compared to 5 miles on the beach path south of the marina.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Sounds like a decent ride.


----------



## chukee (Jan 22, 2004)

*Ballona is a decent place to ride...*

...especially in the morning. I have done intervals there for years. You are much less likely to come across pedestrians there. 

Cheers,
C


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks chuck


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

*Bellona is bella...*

I finally made my way on to this path yesterday afternoon, and yes, I was pleasantly surprised. I was coming from Mar Vista on Inglewood and intersected with it, and once I actually got onto the trail (since it's fenced off with chain-link on the street side and there's no real rhyme or reason about where they put entrances to the trail...) it was a great ride towards the beach. The surface is slightly choppy, and it's a little bumming to see all of the trash in the creek, but when you put that up against the traffic you'd have to deal with on surface streets, it's a dream. Next time, I'll come ready to hammer down!


----------



## cloudatlas (Apr 30, 2005)

*bahhhh*



DrRoebuck said:


> I'm on that path at least a couple times a week. It goes inland as far as LaCienega-ish. Going away from the beach is a blast but, be forewarned, you will usually face a downright vengeful headwind if you're heading toward the coast.
> 
> As far as speed, you can really crank on that path, especially if you're used to the strand between the marina and manhatty. I believe it's 7 miles end-to-end; compared to 5 miles on the beach path south of the marina.


the headwinds are not that bad. you sound like a wuss, bro.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

cloudatlas said:


> the headwinds are not that bad. you sound like a wuss, bro.


Ahem! Yeah, um, I'm sure it doesn't seem as bad when you're drafting behind me.


----------

